# [Wet Thumb Forum]-iodine for amano shrimp



## imported_timlawyer (Jul 14, 2003)

I read that in order for algae eating shrimp to thrive it is best to add iodine (Kent's?) at the rate of 1 drop per 10 gallons per week. Can anyone confirm, deny or comment on this advice? Thanks.


----------



## imported_ashappar (Jan 21, 2005)

I can say that it definitely does not hurt. My red cherries were already pretty happy, but after I started adding it to my shrimp tanks regularly I noticed an increase in females carrying eggs. the fish and plants dont seem to be hurt by it at all.


----------



## imported_ashappar (Jan 21, 2005)

and more specific to your question, I have amanos in my shrimp tanks with my cherries. never had the amanos hatch any eggs, but they do carry them every now and then. havent lost any shrimp in a long time, but cant really say if its becasue of the iodine..


----------



## Maxmillion (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi, I have been using kent's iodine in my 20gal which has just amanos in it and no fish. I add about 2ml once a month, and have seen females carring and shells from molting more frequently. I eventually want to move the shrimp to a larger tank that has tetras and sterbi cories and have questioned whether or not the iodine would hurt the fish????I have read too somewhere that it wouldn't hurt the fish or plants in such a small amount and they were talking about 1/2 a teaspoon per 25gal once a month.


----------



## imported_ashappar (Jan 21, 2005)

I'd say it doesnt hurt the fish. I've got tetras, SAEs and raspboras in a tank I've been dosing with iodine for over a year. No losses in that time. I add about one capful to my 75G every 2 weeks after a 20% water change. happy fish, plants, shrimp..


----------



## TommyBoy (Jan 9, 2006)

Does it have to be Kent brand? or will drug store grade (human, external use) work OK? Drug store may be cheaper per ounce.

I am not sure what the assay of either of these is. Does anyone know?

Also, does anyone know how the periodicity (every 2 weeks, monthly) affects your fish as well as your shrimp?

TIA,
--TommyBoy


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

TommyBoy,

It doesn't have to be Kent brand, but *don't* use pharmaceutical iodine. The iodine preparation used as an anticeptic (Betadine, for instance) is toxic. That's why it kills germs. The iodine in aquarium products is a different form (iodide) that is not particularly toxic.

I've used Seachem's Reef Iodide for years. A little goes a long way. I'm sure there are other products as well.


Roger Miller


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

how necessary is iodine to cherry shrimp? if i don't use it, will i see conciquinces later on down the road?


----------



## imported_shalu (Feb 13, 2004)

Haven't used any iodine, and have hundreds of cherries.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

As I understand it, shrimp need only very small amounts of iodide. Whether or not you need to add it to keep your shrimp healthy depends on how much comes in your water supply. Your water company won't usually report iodide levels because they don't have to, so it could be hard to find out how much you have.

I used iodide pretty regularly. Every now and then it looked like the shrimp had trouble molting. When I noticed that I dosed a little and usually they would molt very soon. My water company changed my water supply and since then I haven't noticed problems.


Roger Miller


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

There are folks out there that are adamantly against iodine, but I'm a beliver. 

I use Kent's as well, but I'd have no hesitation to use another brand, as long as it was the liquid, intended for saltwater aquariums. I'm using Kent's because I found reference that suggested a dosing amount of Kent's for freshwater shrimp, and when I looked at other brands, their doses (for a saltwater aquarium) were different, so I assume the concentrations vary. Deciding to be lazy and not subject myself to calculating the corresponding dosage for the other brand, I just got the Kent's. Dose (from AZ gardens) is 1/2 teaspoon per 25 galllons, 1x per month.

I always add iodine when doing a partial water change, and also when I remember to (ie, I'm not regimented about it). I also usually use less than the recommended dose. Personally, I found that there was more regular molting and breeding going on after I started using it. The exoskelatons also seemed more shiny/healthy since I've been using iodine. 

More important for the shrimp is to make sure they're getting enough calcium in their diet. I give them shrimp pellets (Wardley's), and when I run out of those I'll get the Hikari (Hermit) Crab food. It supposedly does NOT have any copper (toxic to FW invertebrates) and plenty of Calcium. I also have a filter feeder "bamboo" shrimp, and try to put some of the powder from the shrimp pellets in his path. Now THERE's a scary looking molt skin!

-Jane


----------



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

This week, I just started adding Kent's to my 29 gal tank which houses amanos and cherries. I use the amounts suggested by the website where I got the shrimp--azgardens.

Will stay tuned...
Fig


----------

